# OTA Signals Affected by Solar Burp?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I seem to be having trouble getting OTA signals I usually don't have trouble getting.

Can't figure out if it's the rain and low clouds, the CME, a combination of the two or something else.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The effects of CME on TV signals would be to cause interfering signals from 500-1500 miles skip off the ionosphere and cause local signals to be corrupted.

You can check this site to see real time info on that: http://aprs.mountainlake.k12.mn.us/


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

OTA TV signals should not be affected by the CME.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I don't what it is if it isn't atmospheric.

I pulled the antenna down and checked everything and reseated the coax connectors. Made a couple of changes including adding another 5' of mast. Antenna is now about 50' AGL or somewhere around 400' AMSL.

I can get stations from farther and with a weaker signal than my target station, but they're UHF and the target is VHF. This all started about a week or less ago. Prior to that, I could get the target station fine most of the day. It would flake out at times or in heavy weather.

I guess the mast mounted amp could be going bad.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Might have gotten it resolved.

The portion of the signal amp that's inside the house has a Gain adjustment. I fiddled with that a bit and I have a much better signal with most of the lost channels returning. I've had problems with rheostats before where the internal contacts get dirty electrically (remember the old tunable radios?) Spinning it a few times lock to lock tends to clear the junk and let it make a better contact.

I don't know if it will last, but I'll keep an eye on prices and grab a new amp if I find a sale.


----------

